# What am I ??



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry thought I posted the pics, new at this, here they r (I hope)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking bird.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I just love the crown!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no clue on the breed. He is funky looking cute thou!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Do u think a crevecoeurs the place I got it get their birds from a poultry breeder in Missouri so I don't think it's a mutt


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have not a clue but that is one super cute chicken!!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a cockatoo. Just kidding. There are several crested breeds. I'd guess crevecoeur but that's just by googling crested breeds.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a creveceour to me.


----------

